# Hair mascara?



## jmrut22 (Apr 18, 2008)

Anybody heard of this? I am looking for something to use (not chemical) between visits or just a fresh look when wearing an updo (to hide the gray) I thought about even using a little bit of blond mascara for your lashes but cant find that either. I tried to check out sephora but their site must be down right now




.

Anybody used this stuff before? Know what I am talking about?

Thanks


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 18, 2008)

I've heard of it. Its just like a mascara wand that you can apply to your hair to touch up certain areas. I've never used it though.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 18, 2008)

In Canada, I've seen it at a drug store chain called Shoppers Drug Mart.

So the US should have it at CVS or Walmart.

As far as chemical free goes, if it didn't have preservatives, it would go rancid.


----------

